# Steveys WIP thread



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Just a little project to start with. Coteaz.


----------



## Oakley (Aug 19, 2011)

That's a very nice looking blue you have there, it contrasts well with the cape, too. I'd really like to see how this turns out, keep posting, and I'll keep following! 
Also, are you basing your army on Grey Knights, or Space Marines, or is this just a test model? Sorry, just curious.
Anyway, great job, keep it up mate.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

I dont collect an army if im to be honest i have a bit of all sorts. 

The effect im going for is chrome but i've got a long way to go still.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Shaping up nicely Stevey! I like the blue but I think it needs a bit more grey to get the chrome effect. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Looking good man!. Certainly coming along nicely!


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Last time i ever use oils its still soaking! I can still bloody blend it!

Cheers for the support its good to hear someone out there likes it.

Tried some slow dry from liquitex i dont know how i blended without it now. I could still touch up blends 10 mins after doing them. Drys glossy though. 

I've tried alot of new things on this guy and the next model i paint theres a few more things im trying too that just wouldn't of suited this one at all.


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I prefer the look of this model to any others i have seen which the normal colour for the model, keep it up stevey. +rep


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

I started this having never seen this guy in chrome but i've been beaten to it and tbh by a far better painter. I can see we both had the same idea which to me is a good thing.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Needed a break from coteaz so here's what im up to in the mean time. 

Dark Vlad from enigma minis


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Nearly done now.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Its looking good! The boots look a bit bland and the metalwork could use something. Can't wait to see this done.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Just a wee side project for a miniwargaming deathmatch. 










Only base coated and started the blue of the armour so far.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Speaking of MWG, I have an invitaional KotH DM I should be working on. 

Have you tried using flow aid as well? It is great for really fine work and it allows the paint to have less tension with the paint brush.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

So this is what I am up against this month hmmm..... I definitely need to make sure my conversion is up to snuff then.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

This is indeed midge
And after your last one you can calm down with the conversions and the painting come to think of it.

Djinn vlads a cracking model if i painted him again id do it different though.

As for flow aid im just learning the liquitex range tbh as you can probably tell from the glossy finish the marines armour was done with slow dry.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Anyone know the name of a treatment that gives a cracked effect ive seen one used where its applied in two stages by brush first adds a coat second causes the first to shrink slightly and crack. This is then followed with a very thined down oil paint which is mostly wiped off leaving only the oil paint in the cracks. 

Cheers in advance.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Vlad is the competition model? Oi.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

I dropped out dont worry you wont see him later on.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Why did you drop?


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Just didn't fancy it tbh. Shouldn't of got voted in either.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Poppy cock, you have an outstanding base on the model, and wit a bit of wor you really could be in the running.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

How far through your vlad are you? Most seem to be stuck on colour choices.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

None, I am broooooke and can not afford the model right now.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Join the club im really cutting down how much i spend on painting. I've got alot of big things to paint though great unclean one and carmine dragon from forgeworld to name two. But not touching them till i have the talent to not ruin them. Jobs ending soon hence why i bought them early and having to cut down.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I hear you, I just got out of the army and am saving pennies up to open a store.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

I got out the army last year. Only did six years but still hard to adapt current job still is army ish orintated several different nations too brit yank and a couple from south africa. 

Had a bit of time so started the golds hard bit first of course. Tried a different way to the armour and instead of wet blending used 34 layers! And still needs more.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh... he is looking nice!


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah got battered by midge last month not wanting it to happen again lol. Im not liking the high contrast look but it seems to be the fashion over more real looks so im giving it a bash since its through public votes.

He's also most likely going to end up on ebay.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking reallly nice stevey! I definitely have my work cut out for me this month,


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah Midge you really do haveyour work cut out for you, that looks great.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Back to vlad. Just a little ajustment to the armour trying to make it a little less plain still needs some work.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Another update. 

Bit more work done started the. Cape and backpack. And nearly finished the paper parts purity seals and shoulder pad.



















Still alot to do though.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks great man! I think you are going to kick my ass this month


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Only fair you battered me last month. Tbh i think its more the model this month the ultrasmurf is fantastic.

Its bad that the entire calgar command squad is better to paint and more interesting than calgar himself.

I'm starting a chaos titan soon so i'll be tied up for a bit for a rematch. Only other things im painting in that time is bragg the gutsman and a commision grey knight team.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

That Ummie is look pretty badass so far.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Eeek midge just posted up his WIP looking good. 

Anyway night shifts just finishing so here's the bit im most impressed with so far. Btw i've been awake for 20hours now 15 of those at work so it's probably shocking. 










I love that shoulder pad.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Finished the marine.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Simply stunning, well done. I particularly like the symbols on the shoulder pad cloth.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The U seems unfinished and the eye lenses seem to need something as well.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

The eye lens is a bad mould kept messing it up i know what you mean. Needs a brighter green near the nose but thats where its worse. Other eye is bad too has a mould line running through it. 

I thought about trying osl but i think its going to be too much.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

I have a up comming commision for a friend. He wants the forgeworld cadian command HQ in a urban kind of feel how do you feel about the below for the fatigues? 










Friend has kind of gave me full control i shown him and was told what ever you like


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am quite partial to greys mate. Great looking start!


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah seen your dwarfs fantastic. 

Its just a test part from a old model (i think found its way to the bin) im going to really work on getting the models smoother than above. But that waw litterally a 5 min job to get opinions on the greys im using. Im debating adding camo but i feel it might end up too much. Something simplar to the american old desert choc chip stuff.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am a huge proponent of the KISS philosophy. I would stay away from the camo.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

some of the fades seem a bit rougher then you normally do.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Latest WIP forgot the early shot but this is the pre shading going in on the skin. 

Bragg the gutsman


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Bit more still working towards a little black in the shadows and creases.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Just a little more work. Still need to blend the layers together a little better.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

It loooks good, but the skin looks a bit bright on this side of the monitor. Also there is a huge gap in the shoulder of the model that can probably be filled in with paint. The cloth and leather is looking awesome though.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I second what Larry said, but it is definitely coming along nicely.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Im redoing the skin i thinks. Looks like a bad spray tan in person and irn bru on a screen.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

LOL, Jersey Shore WTFB.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Santa got his dates wrong look what he dropped off for me. 


















The rest of the titan is bloody beautiful but your not getting to see that yet.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I wanna paint it


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

NIIIIIIIIICCCCCEEEEE! now me jealous


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

After seeing the actual model forge world really really need new pictures just showing the details every inch has some form of rot slime or decay its stunning. The models head is beautiful and i got lucky with the cast too only got a funky 1mm mould line on the under side of the plasma cannon.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Send it to meeee stevey


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Nahhh... I will send you this close up teaser picture of the level of detail though hehe :victory:


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

After two weeks of a bit of a painting meh. 

I've done this today i've got the full squad to work through but this guy was my fave out the bunch.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm not completely sure how but this is the first time i've seen this thread. amazing work dude, the blending is superb, much better than anything i've ever painted. as i was flicking through i did however notice a spot of blue on the gold wrist band of Mr Axey wingface. You can see it on the rear shot.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

I noticed that after i entered it into a few competitons its what i get for rushing.

I've got a good one comming up forge worlds ultrasmurf dreadnought its for another competition and i've got 20 days to finish it.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Little bit more not much though.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

I have to say I like that scheme you have going on your IG. Its different, it stands out and works well! +Rep


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Its a commision colours where worked out brtween the pair of us. He liked my pictures from my first stint in afghanistan and asked me to copy the different colour jackets over on some models. Not all will get this though. 

And thank you.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Revisiting vlad. Well its a whole new model tbh. 

























Sorry if the last picture is shocking quality. but if you look at the elbow joint you'll see the only bit of bad casting between the two vlads compaired to other brands enigma are pretty good was hardly any mould lines on either too. Highly recomend them. 

Remember real men wear pink!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I just got my Vlad in the mail.... bwhahahaha


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hows your model? Both mine have been great moulds bar that tiny defect.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good so far stevey! Like the color choices.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you.

I actually went into this with no thought behind the colours i just wanted mine to stand out from the others. Im under no illusion of winning or even coming close so im just enjoying painting him. Its my first real time playing with purples and pinks (bar the titan but that dosn't count) and im really impressed how well it pops it was originally only going to be the scarf to draw attention to the middle as im really stuck for the armour.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Link???

Anyhooo...

Did a little of this guy for a wee painting clip on glazes. 










And here is the guardsman finished for the headliner. I'll prob do a little touching up if i get the time later on in the month.










For now im busy busy busy forgeworld ultra smurf dread turned up this morning meaning only 16 days to turn it into this!!!










Or this other beauty i found.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

wow that last one is mind blowing.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing what you can do with it Steve


----------



## papa nurgle (Jan 11, 2010)

Those are looking brilliant. Can't wait to see the dread finished!


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Not a great deal done but its an early shot.










And another...


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thats the cracking nearly done bar a tiny little blending work and a final highlight. 

Also showing weapon choices i've gone for.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

That is looking really spectacular stevey. Can't wait to see the next update.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow man, looking awesome so far.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

awesome start, can't wait to see the finished model.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you. Still loads to do but im fairly hammering through.

Helmet done. Bar the thing on the front. Undecided on gold or green but its easy to get to so i'll decide later on. oh and probably a final highlight once its in too just a very very thin one though.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

I really need to invest in gloves for spraying.

another wee one.









I'm going to try something on the top of the body that could either lok amazing or horrible.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Golds finished gotta say i impressed myself but its a nightmare to get a picture of.


































A few different angles there.

Same as usual c&c please.


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Exceptional... you have handled it well and it matches the shade of blue well. It has washed out the red a little on the face, but that could be due to the lack of laurel so far.

Keep it up.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you. 

About to start on the big guy. Knew he was big but never did a comparison he dwarfs a dreadnought!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

ooooooo! Now I reallllly want one. 

Dread is looking great stevey and I can't wait to see what you do with the GUO!


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I like the puple shading man! Can't wait to see that one finished up. How goes the Dread?


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Driving me mental. Hence why i started guo a month early. I had the bright idea of using the last of the blue to base a land raider thinking they would all be the same nooooo new ultra marine blue seems darker and dosnt blend for toffee! So started the big man while i calm down. (i have a habbit of throwing my teddy kicking models accross the room)


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Wee pic just to show the colours im using. This is likely going to be a long one. Bought glazing agent and a wet pallet just for this guy.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

He is looking fantastic mate! You using an airbrush?


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

I did for the flesh and purple shade. The red wounds are brushed on. Oh. The wash was airbrushed too to find out if it worked. Its ok for mass shading but thats it.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

What is the base color you are using for the green flesh?


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

There's no green on him i think you mean the guts? Its just the picture doing that. It was a black under coat and that was just one pass of the airbrush just togive future paint a little more to cling onto. 

Im having a bit of an issue with him. Although i washed scrubbed left to dry then repeated it again the paint is still comming off in huge chunks much swearing but i think i know the fault. I used really horrible cheap nasty rubber gloves to handle him thinking it would cut down grease going from skin to him. I've noticed it's leaving really fine powder all over him that disolves in water. Im going to try saving him first with a coat of varnish then re painting the chipped off chunks as its so early on hopefully its hidden away as i really dont want to risk damaging him stripping him down to start again with different gloves.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Sorry about the chipping paint brother.... I feel your pain.

I was talking about the overall yellowish green of the skin?


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Ahhh that is chaos black primer. Took about three thin coats of kommando khaki then i airbrushed the whole thing with gryphonne sepia (wouldnt recomed airbrushing a wash ever again i'd never heard of it so tried it really hard to control)

Model fingers crossed should be fine varnish even watered down stayed on the chipped areas fine . Im actually thinking while i get the chance to bring the skin lighter before sepia darkens it down.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks mate. He really is looking nice! Hope the chipping solution works out and I am looking forward to the next picture installment.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

I hope it works too. Its pretty big chunks though.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

stevey293 said:


>


I like this pic, it looks like he is enjoying the comics lol. BTW very nice work on him tus far.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

I've had to start again post varnish. 


Again just getting base colours in place. 









I know i cocked up the white for the eye. Eyes getting yellowed and relined anyway.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

That dreadnought is looking fantastic.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Minizke1 said:


> That dreadnought is looking fantastic.


It is indeed. Im stuck on what to do with its shoulders though. 

This is a competition piece maybe half way through painting. Im going to get my arse handed to me other painter is far better than me but i can only try.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Wow the demon is coming along nicely!


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Cheers buddy. Papa nurgles back in the box for a while.

Bit more on the commisar probably about all im doing on him for the night.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Who wants some more nurgley goodnes.

Added some very slight zenital will be amazed if you see it but its quite appatent in person. Added a touch more pink ness and im begining to blend it up to purple. (now i've actually worked out how an airbrush works!!!)


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

stevey293 said:


> Ahhh that is chaos black primer. Took about three thin coats of kommando khaki then i airbrushed the whole thing with gryphonne sepia (wouldnt recomed airbrushing a wash ever again i'd never heard of it so tried it really hard to control)


Lower your airpressure and if you have a handle that allows you to control how far back the needle goes use it. If not just do not pull back to far. Airbrushing washes is AWESOMEsauce once you get it down.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Im not sure who its made by. But its got the screw on the back. Its a poor design though it moves itself.

Still had the buzz so carried on. 


















Did a couple of touch ups after these pictures.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good. I have one with a really loose adjuster, I ended up putting some thread tape on it to stiffen it up a bit.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Might give that a go. Thank you.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

NP, it was driving me nuts to. You will love a Harder and Steenbeck Infinity if you get a chance to play with it, the adjustment knob on it is AWESOME. You can pull it out for full pressure but then click it back into place for precision again.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

I got a bargain with the one i got £110 for an ajustable compressor. Gravity fed double action. Only issue while personally isnt much of one its only my first brush is that i cant change the needle with any other ones they use a custom one. 

Think £110 is about $180.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Sounds like an ABS-180


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Small project for a small online painting competition.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Trousers are looking nice mate!


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Cheers midge. Had a bit of a painting bug tonight. Based nearly all of him now.

Now i've put the arms on and started the metalics i feel far more contrast is needed.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

A new side project im doing. Its one of my free commisions. 

Face is finished although i may add colour to the bottom lip and a little more around his good eye.
The armour is still wip im not happy with the way the highlights on the armour went, kinda blotchy once it dried.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Doesn't look blotchy in the photo mate. Good start on him!


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

And work starts on an other commision. 5 man assault terminators all with claws. 

Note im still waiting on shoulder pads from forge world. 










An earlier picture showing the poses.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Base colouring the big beastie is nearly done.

Not sure on the guts just yet but please remember thats going to be the darkest colour going up through grey.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Just finished the spine OMG dont mean to blow my own trumpet but i impressed myself a little there i've never seen a GUO spine i liked but i like this one. 

Tissue around it is nearly done 1-2 more layers to both the shades and highlights then onto a uber icky idea for it.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

The great unclean one looks disgusting, please take that as a compliment in this case. The blending of pale and rotting skin tones is very nicely done. The gore is well painted too. I look forward to seeing where you go with the guts, have some rep!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

He is definitely shaping up mate! My urge to get one of these grows with every one of your updates.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks guys. 

@midge do it!!!!! You know it makes sence. My only complaint is if you get a mould line its a bugger unless you can sculpt i got a minor one on mine in the sence its under his arse and hard to see. Its also an amazing model to practice glazing on.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

A small update really happy with the finished wound around the spine thats now going to be the way i do all the open sores and cuts.










Still goo to add here.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Give us a run down of the way you did the wounded flesh mate, it's fantastic!


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Just red gore glazes with purple.

Blood red thined to death start layering the upper parts then more layerseach time adding more komando khaki.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

As promised more ickyness.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I love that effect mate!!!!! Is it just PVA glue?


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

UHU glue. Its useless for everything apart from this effect tbh. Its messy and fun to use though.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Wow. That's genius, never thought of doing that before but it works perfectly. Suitably icky k:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

God dude that sucks... I mean really what where you thinking?




In all seriousness. Do a tutorial on the slime stuff. That is a BADASS effect, and the bloody skin is looking tits as well.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

> Do a tutorial on the slime stuff.


I concur :good:


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Tbh you have to be quick it starts to set fast so no pictures im afraid.

1. Get a tube of UHU glue and two cocktail sticks. Squeeze a pinky nail size blob of glue onto a tissue and stick the end of a cocktail stick in. 

2. when you pull it out you'll see its already stringy all you do is pull the string around the area you want gooyfied. 

3. Keep doing this till you get the effect your after. But do a little at a time it will pull tight as it fully dries and will most likely snap some of the strings just clip these away. 

4. If you wish to colour them wait untill fully dry (24 hours at least) and use tamiya clear colours. Remind me and i'll dig out pictures of a old nurgle dread with this on but green and yellows. 


Point to note its really easy to go too far with this. But its all down to personal taste i had alot snap esp at the top of the spine so i'll add a little more later on. Its also very fragile once fully dried so dont apply this to a gaming piece unless your going to be very carefull.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Guts have grown on me now i've lightened them up a bit still veins goo and errrm poo to go though.










Heads swimming with ideas for the "pet" i can sence my first ever scuplt comming on though. Anyone in the UK got a spare skeleton and empire troop? Preferably a skelly with nothing over his rib cage or as little as possible preferably still in bits un primed? I'll pay of course.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Stevey, you need to redo the eyes, they are below what you normally do! Also not feeling the blue guts...


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah i've sussed i should of done black circles then the iris. Still have the pupils to go in.

As for the guts i wont lie im stuck there. Green through to yellow? Thats the other option i was thinking but greens are too common on this guy.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Going to have to agree with djinn on the eyes and the guts, but if you're not finished the eyes I will wait until they're finished to give my final comment.

As for the guts, I think green through to yellow would work much better. Or maybe a red through to pink but this might be too similar to the wounded tissue surrounding it.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

My issue is nothing really jumps out. The horns might do they are going black to grey and its going to be the only grey on the model other than the eyes.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Stick with the blue if you want something that pops out and you're happy with them, as it definitely does the job of popping out at you. My previous post was merely my own opinion and the most important thing in the end is that you're happy with it. They are well painted too.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

And green guts.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Much improved in my opinion. Suitably slimey looking.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thats only 10 mins effort and green stuffed a tounge tip on in that time too.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

That makes it even better then for a rushed job. Are you planning on doing anything else to it? Any further highlights?


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Purple in the deepest parts and picking out the thiner bits of gut probably take those bits towards yellow slightly.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I like the green much better. I pops nicely without being so jarring.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Sounds good, look forward to seeing how it turns out. Keep us updated :victory:


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Beastie update:

Starting to batter the red areas. Comming together now but still NOT EVEN HALF WAY!


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

A commision im doing for free become a paid one today. Client asked me to go to town on it this should end up the best unit i've ever done.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Big beastie is shaping up really nicely, I like the reworked tongue. As for the terminator, it's looking great so far. I like the face and the shaved head is looking great. Looking forward to some more progress


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

AND DONE! well the body at least. 

Still got a pet to make/find. And a base to design. Tbh i've decided im selling it so it might loose the pet idea so it fits on the oval base.

£100 posted uk or $150 posted to the states.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

£100? Doesn't it cost £104 anyway? That's a great deal, you could probably get more.

It's turned out great, the slime looks even better from further back.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Tbh i dont rate my painting much. All im after is improvements and i think i got plenty of that through painting this guy. £100 posted once i finish off the base really is all im after.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Fair enough, well worth the £100 if you ask me. If I had a Nurgle army and the money to spare I'd buy it off you myself, unfortunately I have neither. Good luck.

Will be nice to see how you go about the basing.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Wee update on the two i've started so far. Still working up the shades and highlights about 5 layers so far tones to go.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Dude, do 150 pounds/$200 posted. It is easily worth that much. Or if you want to trade for some unpainted stuff I am sure you and I could talk .


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Ooooh now that sounds good!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

larry <@> djinn24 <.> com


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

@djinn24: Sent an email off through your site. 

Bit more. 


















Delayed bed to do the first 4 layers to the symbol. 










Still needs smoothing out a little more.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Update:

Test terminators armour is done. Just need to dull down the golds and finish off the silver metals. (inc the power leads i totally forgot about durrr)


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

just a wee thing been busy in the real world.

not many people but a few may get excited about me throwing a picture of this guy up.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Little more work. Still just trying to get the right base colours tbh. 

Silver on the gun is going btw didn't like it the second i put it there.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

A side project just begining. 


















Took two because TMM is bloody hard to pgotograph. No idea why but its a little brighter in person.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I can't believe you're using GW golds for that thing. I hate using their golds as they just don't cover, so well done for the effort!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Its looking good stevey!!! I have a feeling the competition between you, me, and Luna is going to be close.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Cheers. The secret is thin coats and tones of them. Its a bit dull at the moment even in person tbh. Pics as i said dont do it justice. Is the golden fella due a new model soon? Just trying to work out why its still metal its honestly the worst metal model i've seen. Even areldite cant hold those bloody wings on!!! Areldite is HOLDING MY BLOODY TITAN TOGETHER!!! WITH NO PINS!!!

On a more serious note this bunch im doing just now. (a grey knight commision. Golden fella and renegade command squad) might be my last for a while i need a break from them so im going to go back to more realistic kits. Tamiya revell dragon verlinden ect ect. Prob for a couple of displays.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Opinions please on the blade.


----------



## Rhino 88 (Jan 1, 2012)

(page one )Thats the cape style i was after....man that looks sweet...alil detail on methods please?

keep it up man...saluting ya !


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Erm... That was a monumental epic disaster tbh. It was my first attempt at using oil paints and numpty me didn't thin them even close to enough. It took over a week to dry!!! But to get a smooth cloak your going to be looking at glazing ontop of a midtone base.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

New model dont have much time to spend on it as getting rid of those grey knights is priority at the moment. As it is its only at a base coated stage and even thats far from done.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

the blade is tits man! Though forget the blade, it's the purple I'm jizzing over, you have really made the armour POP on that mini! DAMN!!!! I gotta give you some rep!


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Last ever model to go in this thread. 


















And a wee update on krell


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

stevey293 said:


> Last ever model to go in this thread.


Why is that?

Krell is starting to shape up nicely. I like the blue on the axe handle.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Just moving to single threads instead of one big one.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Not touched a brush since my last post here finally picked it up today and did a little work. Its rushed if im honest.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Looking good so far stevey, should look great when finished


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

TBH. I dont have much time to finish it and really dont have the time to do it justice. I'll probably oxidise the metal parts and do something with the silvers and call it a day. My real worlds kinda gone hectic so i dont get much time inbetween getting crapped on. Dont even think i'll get to base it propperly. (was going to knock up a small plaster of paris or foam tomb entrance


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

That's a shame. Well, real world has to come first I guess.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

aye I know.

On the plus side im going to stop doing smallermonthly competitions and paint larger models that I can do a tiny bit at a time and get more out of in the end.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Define larger models... are we going to be seeing another Titan project log? Or more along the lines of vehicles etc?


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

I do have a chaos warhound in the pipeline but no most likely 74mm scale figures. Gladiators romans celts modern military ect ect. The odd bust i have a cracking templar bust sitting in its box 1:10 scale.

Quite fancy starting the carmine dragon i also have might one day get another dreadnought and apply what i learned while doing the uber freehanded ultramarine one in the past.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Sounds great, it'd be nice to see some more large scale miniatures painted on here. Especially busts. I'm going to be ordering a few busts from Andrea Miniatures in the not too distant future, unfortunately I doubt I'll find the time to paint them though due to committing myself to the Army Painting Challenge.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

I couldn't paint an army I get bored too easy. have a look at scale75.com some stunning models on there.

in fact my next one on the chopping block is from there.










been watching the spartacus box sets and it just had to be bought.

not sure how this picture will turn out but here is a painted example of the templar I have. really excited about this one.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Aye Andrea have a lot of great minis. They definitely produce some of the highest quality products in the business.

The Templar looks nice, I look forward to seeing your take on it no matter how long it might take you.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

if im going to be honest I've never actually seen a andrea model I may have to look into them once I've cleared some of my back log.

I think that templar looks like sean connery any one else agree?


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

stevey293 said:


> if im going to be honest I've never actually seen a andrea model I may have to look into them once I've cleared some of my back log.
> 
> I think that templar looks like sean connery any one else agree?


You definitely should. 

And now that you mention it, yes he does :laugh:


----------



## hardluck57 (Aug 23, 2010)

I like the Sean Connery Templar. I couldn't think of a more badass knight.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

This is as far as im going with this model i missed the competition deadline but this is it as entered.


----------

